

Shown HN: my weekend project GuysHelpMeDecide.com - victorin
http://guyshelpmedecide.com

======
victorin
link: <http://guyshelpmedecide.com>

The idea is pretty simple: A tool that helps you get feedback from your
friends on shopping decisions.

Don't know what book to read? With this tool you can set up a poll with some
choices and your facebook friends will be able to comment and vote the best
option.

This is my attempt to make something cool, simple and viral.

For those interested: -Uses Twitter Bootstrap as CSS Framework. -PHP for
server side technology (with codeigniter MVC framework). -jQuery used heavily
on frontend. -Amazon API. -Facebook Open Graph API.

I didn't build that for the money, but all the amazon links are affiliate
links, so I'll get a 4% :D (Let's see if this covers the hosting at least).

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated

